# Trash Can Trauma Questions



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been thinking about a pneumatic operated trash can trauma but I have some questions for experienced builders. Please tell me if I miss anything or something that works better if need be.

Here is what I would like to do but I need some advice:
I want the prop to pop up out of a metal trash can either activated by a motion sensor or a beam sensor.

Items:
1. 31 gallon metal trash can
2. prop
3. 5 port 4 way solenoid valve (should use 12v or 120v, which is better or safer in your opinion?)
4. Trigger (motion or beam?)
5. Double action cylinder ( length is dependent upon the height of the prop to make it pop up completely out of the trash can?)
6. Flow control valves for setting the speed of the cylinder up and down.
7. Controller to feed the trigger input to the solenoid. (such as a Picaboo?)
8. Assorted fittings and line for the airflow

Am I looking in the right direction or is there something better to try?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I go fix props for work, and I have seen some really bad trash can pop ups. I just gut them and replace with pneumatics, its faster, and its repeatable, important to me.

You seem like you will be just fine. Length of cylinder throw does depend on the prop, and how high you want it to go (although you can, if necessary, use a cable for a stop if its going too high).

I like beam sensors, as long as I have someplace to put the reflector. If not, like out in the yard, its gotta be PIR, and the slight hassles that come with that.

I don't see anything wrong with what you said up there ^. Although, if you could use a step mat, you could nix the controller if you run DC. Step on the mat, DC coil energized, pop up, er, pops up... Step off, pop up drops. Just use the mat as an inline switch so one wire of the power supply would run through it. But that's just a cheap idea. A controller is usually better, and if you get a ton of traffic, the mat might not be the way to go.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

If your going to have lights and fog and sound you will be using 12v and 120v. 12v is defiantly safer. The pico boo is easy to use about the only thing is you will need some 
Kind of slide or guide for your prop to move up and down on. You will need some steel for your cylinder mount. There is a lot of info here as well as you tube .
Just ask if you need help.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I should easily be able to use the beam sensor in my setup, which is a good thing. I did not think about a step mat but I agree that traffic might be a problem. I guess when I said 12v or 120 v I needed to clarify alittle better. Do you prefer 12 or 120 for the solenoid itself? I was only thinking that in rainy weather 12v may be safer to operate? That brings up another question. What do you guys and gals do to weather proof your props and prop controllers? Thanks for the tips so far. This is really helpful.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

with a tct i would use a hand held trigger. Allows you to skip a few tots and really surprise the upcomers. A Contoller isnt entirely necessary as the handheld will be tied into line running from the solenoid to the power supply (12v DC)


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

A handheld could be a good idea to. Anyone have pictures of handhelds they have made or purchased?


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Mine is a simple push button from radio shack that is just connect into the wire


----------

